# Avery Wine Labels - meant for wine!



## roblloyd

Avery has new labels meant for wine! I couldn't get a good link from their website but it's Avery 22809.

From their website:

Elegant water-resistant labels are perfect for glass bottles and jars, plastic, metal and paper
 Print-to-the-edge feature lets you add a full-color background to your brand logo, product name, address or message
 Specially designed for the wine industry, labels are ideal for branding chilled products as the permanent adhesive and colors stay put when wet
 Easily customize and print in minutes with free templates and designs from Avery Design & Print Online
 For use with laser printers


----------



## Runningwolf

Bummer it's for laser


----------



## winemaker_3352

I think avery makes a waterproof label for inkjet - anybody tried those?


----------



## Runningwolf

To be honest with you I have never had any trouble with my labels in the fridgerator. I have an ink jet HP office jet printer that takes a higher quality ink. I think it's just more pigment.


----------



## roblloyd

My point with these is the label shape. Round/arched top and square bottom. They look really nice!

I'm wondering how hard will they be to remove? Their website says they are permanent and may require adhesive remover.


----------



## Runningwolf

Rob they sound really cool. The adhesive is probably a reason I would personally stay away from them. I already buy used bottles and bust my butt getting labels off. I don't want to work that hard getting my own off. Keep us posted on what you you find out if you try them.


----------



## ibglowin

Mikey likes them! Avery Labels



I also have a laserjet printer. Hmmmmmm!


----------



## Giovannino

Runningwolf said:


> I already buy used bottles and bust my butt getting labels off. I don't want to work that hard getting my own off. Keep us posted on what you you find out if you try them.



I've been getting a lot of bottles with this self-adhesive labels and must agree they're a task to remove.

Still trying different ways and the heat gun is NOT working for me.


----------



## ffemt128

I ordered some as well. We'll see what they look like when the arrive.


----------



## Rocky

Like Dan, I have an HP ink jet printer and have never had a problem with the ink running. I wonder what the result would be if one used these "for laser printer" labels in an ink jet printer. Anyone waht to hazard a guess on this? 

I like the shape of the label. On the other hand, if they are hard to remove, I can live with the rectangle.


----------



## winemaker_3352

ibglowin said:


> Mikey likes them! Avery Labels
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a laserjet printer. Hmmmmmm!



Those are nice labels!! I just don't have a laser printer


----------



## ffemt128

I've printed labels that have said for laser on an ink jet before with no problems. I don't currently have an laser printer, I was looking into getting a desk top printer, price is reasonable now and if only using for labels and minor printing the cost of the cartridges isn't bad. I previously had one of the old HP 4L desk top lasers years ago and even at $70.00 for the cartridge 10 years ago, they lasted longer than an inkjet cartridge so it was actually cheaper to use than the ink jet.

I'll post my results if I try to print with my ink jet.


----------



## roblloyd

If anyone wants to try my color laser I'd print them for you. Just send me the labels and the file to print. The ink does not run when wet. I've had a bottle soaking in an ice water filled cooler for 2 days and no issues where the toner was. The white part of the label was looking a little water logged though.

I'm tempted to try these labels myself. I'll wait for some feedback on usage and removal. Might be the excuse I needed to get a sandblaster?


----------



## Runningwolf

WOW I like those labels. I'm going to staples Saturday to use the 50% off coupon posted earlier this week.


----------



## Runningwolf

OK an update. With free shipping the price was just too reasonable not to give them a try. I ordered two.


----------



## winemaker_3352

Runningwolf said:


> OK an update. With free shipping the price was just too reasonable not to give them a try. I ordered two.



Let me know how the work out!! Do you have an inkjet or laser printer?


----------



## Runningwolf

I have an inkjet. It will be a while before I bottle again. I am still concerned about the fact that they call them permenant and won't peel off in water. Hopefully, just this once I hope it is a missleading statement. LOL


----------



## roblloyd

Runningwolf said:


> WOW I like those labels. I'm going to staples Saturday to use the 50% off coupon posted earlier this week.



The coupon won't work. It's for Inkjet labels only. I tried... These are labeled Laser. Not even Inkjet/Laser on their.
The computer says no.
Manager said no.


----------



## Rocky

Just a suggestion guys and gals, you can always go to Kinkos, Staples or Office Max and use their printers. Depending on the quantity that you need to print, may work out to be more economical. I was looking at the lasers at Staples a few weeks ago and lowest cost decent one is in the $400-500 range. You can put a lot of sheets of labels through their printer for that money, unless of course you want the laser for all of your printing, not just labels.


----------



## Runningwolf

roblloyd said:


> The coupon won't work. It's for Inkjet labels only. I tried... These are labeled Laser. Not even Inkjet/Laser on their.
> The computer says no.
> Manager said no.



I ordered those on line at the regular price. I am using the coupon for inkjet in the store. I usually buy the staples brand (1500 ct) but hopefully Avery will have a large box.


----------



## roblloyd

Yes good ones are not cheap. I'm a Ricoh dealer and got a deal otherwise I would not have spent $900 on this model. But if you print a lot laser is the way to go. This one is about $.06/page color vs $.15-$.25/page on inkjet.

OK Dan. Get those labels on a bottle! Let's see what you've got!


----------



## Runningwolf

Rocky said:


> Just a suggestion guys and gals, you can always go to Kinkos, Staples or Office Max and use their printers. Depending on the quantity that you need to print, may work out to be more economical. I was looking at the lasers at Staples a few weeks ago and lowest cost decent one is in the $400-500 range. You can put a lot of sheets of labels through their printer for that money, unless of course you want the laser for all of your printing, not just labels.



Rocky I agree with you on having them print them for you as an option. I thought lasers came down in price to the $200 -$300 range. I have not shopped around though in a long time.

For me to go to Staples for printing is not an option. I sit in front of my tv with me laptop and design sometimes at the last minute. Then I like to print them right out and have them ready to go. The convenience is everything to me.


----------



## Runningwolf

roblloyd said:


> Yes good ones are not cheap. I'm a Ricoh dealer and got a deal otherwise I would not have spent $900 on this model. But if you print a lot laser is the way to go. This one is about $.06/page color vs $.15-$.25/page on inkjet.
> 
> OK Dan. Get those labels on a bottle! Let's see what you've got!



Holy crap I guess they are expensive. Rob thats a great idea. When they arrive I'll just stick some on a few bottles. Next I'll try to take one off and a few days later see how hard they are to come off with a soaking in oxy clean compared to the 8164's.


----------



## roblloyd

There are cheap ones but you get what you pay for.
This one is a large monster meant for 50k pages a month or something like that. I sold one to a printing company.
Way overkill for my small business needs but it was $400 or so with my dealer discount. Plus I get to write it off on the taxes. I use the double sided printing all the time. Stupid computer stuff doesn't come with books anymore and I'm not a fan of reading PDF's on the computer. 

So offer still stands if anyone wants me to print labels. 

That would be great to hear your review of them.


----------



## Rocky

Dan, I usually have the labels done long before the wine is finished. I do then during the "dwell time" when there is nothing else to do. Remember, though, I am retired, so I probably have a lot more free time than you do.


----------



## ibglowin

I have seen some inexpensive Laserjets in the $300 range. I was tempted but then I looked at the cost of the cartridges. If you think ink jet refills are expensive, take a look at the laser jet refills the next time your in one of the office supply stores.....


----------



## ffemt128

ibglowin said:


> I have seen some inexpensive Laserjets in the $300 range. I was tempted but then I looked at the cost of the cartridges. If you think ink jet refills are expensive, take a look at the laser jet refills the next time your in one of the office supply stores.....



But when you consider the yield in a laser cartridge compared to an inkjet cartridge it is like 4-1 in my past experience. That taken into consideration, you can almost buy a new printer if you had to replace all 4 cartridges at the same time. I still think the advantage of having a laser printer for home use is worth the cost of the cartridges, I just haven't researched enough to pull the plug on one.


----------



## Runningwolf

Staples and Office Max both talked me out of the laser for the HP Office Jet I got. Cost per page for printing was much less and the new ink for this printer is higher quality then regular ink jet. No one will argue the fact laser is the highewst quality you can get.


----------



## vin_man

I use masking tape for my labels. No worrys about taking it off. Can't taste the label right?


----------



## roblloyd

ffemt128 said:


> But when you consider the yield in a laser cartridge compared to an inkjet cartridge it is like 4-1 in my past experience. That taken into consideration, you can almost buy a new printer if you had to replace all 4 cartridges at the same time. I still think the advantage of having a laser printer for home use is worth the cost of the cartridges, I just haven't researched enough to pull the plug on one.



That's true. If I replace all 4 it will be about $600. But it works out to be about .06/page color. Probably more for labels since they are mostly a full page of color vs a normal color document.
The new ink jets are supposed to be better but I haven't tried them out. Although I do have an HP OfficeJet sitting right next to me. Still on the trial carts it comes with as I only use it for a few copies and printing from the ipads and ipods.

Lets see some new label designs!


----------



## Runningwolf

OK, here's the latest scoop. The labels are available in the store for about $2.00 more than on Amazon. I took the coupon that was posted on another thread for 50% off. As stated earlier it's only for white ink jet but when the cashier asked the mgr he just said "oh that's easy just do an over ride and give it to him". Cool beans? Not yet, there is also a $5.00 rebate on all Avery label's , to boot!!!!

Also new to Avery, I picked up some 22804 labels (laser/ink jet). They are 1.5 X 2.5 ovals (18 per sheet) glossy white. I thought they might be cool if I ever decide to use a second label on the bottles.


----------



## roblloyd

That's a nice Staples. They refused to honor it for me. Sounds like you got an awesome deal. Glad I could help.


----------



## Runningwolf

Thank you, Rob

I will post any experiments I try when I get a chance Working 13 hour days right now plus I brought home 12 gallon of juice I have to get going tomorrow.


----------



## JackieG

I use oxy clean to remove labels. It works really good. They slide off after soaking 12 hrs


----------



## Rocky

I may have posted this before but Walmart has a store brand of "OxyClean" that sells for about half of the brand name.


----------



## Runningwolf

JackieG said:


> I use oxy clean to remove labels. It works really good. They slide off after soaking 12 hrs



Heck check them after one hour, they're ready to go thenand sometimes even in 20 minutes.


----------



## Runningwolf

*New Avery Wine Labels Trail*

OK Folks here's the results of the following labels:
22809 Arched 3"X2 1/4" Laser label
22804 1 1/2" X 2 1/2" oval Glossy white Laser/inkjet label

I printed on both of them using an office pro inkjet printer. The results were excellent pictures and printing with no problems. I did three bottles.

I was able to re-lift both labels and readjust immediately after placing them on. I filled each bottle with cold water and placed them in a bucket of cold water. Within 10 minutes the labels were lifting off on there own. The idea of permanent adhesive or hard to remove is false.

The color did not run in the least bit on any of the labels. Good news!

The software is new and not the old Avery software and takes some getting use to. Minor inconvienance.

The labels are smaller and would be excellent on split bottles or ice wine bottles. The oval label would also be an excellent label for those wanting to place a second label on the back side of thier bottle.

The labels have a place in this hobby but I don't think in everyday bottling most of us do. Special projects and smaller bottles they would be great.


----------



## winemaker_3352

Very cool!!

So is that the only size they have available? They do seem to be pretty small.


----------



## Runningwolf

Yes thats it. I also forgot to mention I felt both labels were extremely durable. More so than their other ones.


----------



## roblloyd

That's great! They look good on there. A little small but less to print, design and remove.
I will have to get a pack! 

Thanks for testing.


----------



## ffemt128

Looks good Dan, thanks for the test.


----------



## ffemt128

I got my labels in the mail yesterday. They are a little on the small side and I agree they would be great on splits. I did print a small sample for my Strawberry yet to receive a label. I'll apply those later this afternoon after work. I also used a standard inkjet printer without issue.


----------



## roblloyd

I tried to use the online software. Finding it limiting I emailed Avery to see if they had plans for updating DesignPro with the new labels.

We apologize for any inconvenience. Our software developers have not released any updates regarding this matter. Furthermore, we have no definite date as to when these updates will be available. Meanwhile, our online program has a limited amount of fonts because it is browser-based and increasing its features can affect its functionality. We will be forwarding your comments to the proper department to help us improve the quality of our service.

You can use Avery blank templates for Microsoft Office Word as an alternative. You can download the template by following the link below.

http://www.avery.com/avery/en_us/Pr...nnel=c042fd03ab30a110VgnVCM1000002118140aRCRD


----------



## JetJockey

Avery now has 22826 arched matte texture water resistant labels for wine bottles that are 3 1/2" X 4 3/4", bigger than the 22809 arched labels.

They are only $9.42 at Littlesupply.com http://www.littlesupply.com/p-740429-averyave22826texturedarchedeasypeellabels4-34x3-12white40pack.aspx. It appeared that the only complaint with the 22809 label is the size. The Avery labels #22826 may be a better fit for wine bottles! According to Dan, these work well for Officejet inkjet printers.

Bob


----------

